# Amazon Sword Questions



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes and yes. But in my experience, Amazon Sword shows its full glory with CO2. Without it, it looked satisfactory at best.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

My amazon sword is a focal point in my low-tech tank (I think you can tell which one it is):



















Wherever you end up planting it, be sure to push in 1-2 root tabs very close to it to give it a boost. And cut any yellowing or old leaves at the base to encourage new leaf growth.


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

Question about the Seachem tabs, aren't they primarily minor nutrients?

My AS was looking very poorly until I put a Jobe's stick under it. It's been in the same substrate for 10 to 15 years, nutrients were no doubt depleted.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Real nice tank Peter - looks great.

And Osomini, yes,swords can do very well with your lighting and without CO2, but of course, some root tabs will help out a great deal.
I've had swords in my low-tech planted discus tanks for years, and wouldn't be without them. I even grow a couple in a small 10 gal tank & love them - of course I need to keep them well trimmed.

Here's some pics for you to have a gander at the swords:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Anubias


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

One thing to think about is the size of an amazon sword in your 29 gallon. You may want to look into one of the smaller cultivars.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

There are a ton of beautiful slightly smaller swords, like red or green ozelots, melon ,red flame, red rubin, some are rosette style plants, and all grow in my medium light tanks with no c02 but nutrient-rich substrate. It's the substrate that is key, they are very heavy root feeders, ime.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is one of my low tech tanks planted 2 years ago using Amazonia. 
Gets a trim today!













Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Aquaticz- Love it, bet your angelfish loves it too. Just one question, to settle my curiosity once and for all, what is taht reddish plant in the mid ground, slightly to the right? Red rubin or red melon? This is what I have too.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, and to comment on the size on amazon swords, my amazon sword leaves are just short of the surface of my 120g from substrate to top, 26". Just to give you an idea of how big/tall they can get. Low tech, lowish light.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

Yes, Swords work well in low tech/low light. Here is my 29, no CO2, T5NO Aqueon fixture with 2 6500k bulbs.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

i have a sword in my cube and it sorta doesnt die, but then grow either, but that is lowest of the low tech.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

angelcraze said:


> There are a ton of beautiful slightly smaller swords, like red or green ozelots, melon ,red flame, red rubin, some are rosette style plants, and all grow in my medium light tanks with no c02 but nutrient-rich substrate. It's the substrate that is key, they are very heavy root feeders, ime.


I thought Red Rubin got HUGE?


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Luminescent said:


> I thought Red Rubin got HUGE?


Yes, oops, I always got mixed up between red melons and red rubins, there was a mix-up when they were sold to me. You are right, they are supposed to get large, but I have no luck with them.


----------



## johndimo (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's how big I was able to grow 2 swords with no c02. Right before a major algae outbreak hit and turned the leaves black. 


Before the algae hit. by johndimo, on Flickr


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd say normal amazon swords are even better suited for low light and in bigger tanks. With co2 and more light you better have a huge tank! I'm getting ready to take mine out of my 75, easily takes up a third of the tank now and shades a little more than half. Overall very tough plants, give em a couple root tabs every couple months and they'll be happy.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Icegoalie32 said:


> Yes, Swords work well in low tech/low light. Here is my 29, no CO2, T5NO Aqueon fixture with 2 6500k bulbs.





johndimo said:


> Here's how big I was able to grow 2 swords with no c02. Right before a major algae outbreak hit and turned the leaves black.
> 
> 
> Before the algae hit. by johndimo, on Flickr


Very beautiful tanks - both of you, and nice swords along with them !


----------



## Osomini (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Everyone thanks for your input, I went ahead and bought what I thought were Amazon Swords, but ended up being Ruffle Swords instead. 

It has really taken off and continued to grow wonderfully, even with me not knowing what I was doing they didn't die, talk about hardy!!!

They have around 9" leaves and appear to just be doing great, I had some lighter leaves start to grow so I've placed the last of my roots tabs near them to hold them until I do my substrate change. I am going to use Eco Complete and I want to carpet the front with Staurogyne Repens, and split the back with the 2 Ruffle Swords and Vallisneria Spiralis Tiger. I believe these to be low light hardy plants.

I'll post some images on my account if you wanna take a look tomorrow.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a 12"+ Ruffled Sword in my only tank, a 10 gallon. I'm going to bring it back to Lovely Pets, where I got it in 2012. It did great, much better once I started using Seachem Root Tabs and swapped the gravel out for potting mix.

I wish one of you could come and pick her and her progeny up to take home.


----------



## Osomini (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is my Tank as of last night, I trimmed down all the Jungle Val and thinned out the Amazon Sword about two weeks ago, I was given two bunches of Hornwort at the same time, I didn't think that it would grow this fast.










The Jungle Vals seem to have two vines growing out, do anyone know what those are?


----------



## Cokeman (Nov 3, 2013)

angelcraze said:


> Aquaticz- Love it, bet your angelfish loves it too. Just one question, to settle my curiosity once and for all, what is taht reddish plant in the mid ground, slightly to the right? Red rubin or red melon? This is what I have too.


I have one of those. Mine is a green melon but has red on some leaves. Are green melons with red on some leaves called red melons?


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Tank looks nice!
Swords are looking healthy as are the other plants.

The "vines" growing from the Val are stems that will produce flowers, and maybe seeds? The spiral shape of these stems are what give the plant its scientific name _Vallisneria spiralis_. The "Corkscrew Val" which has spiraled leaves is a different plant.


----------



## strat_guy (Dec 29, 2014)

They grow quick with root tabs. My pics are before and after in my 100. This is like in a 3 week time span. My big girl has doubled in size and the other 5 scions are all growing real quick too. Even without the tabs, the big one is three times the size since I bought it a little over 2 months ago. The vallisneria is way thicker too, and its put out flowers in the last couple days.

I just put Osmocote in ice cube trays with some water and bury them in the substrate. My light is pretty low, only about 1.5 wpg. No excel, only dose phosphates and nitrates at really low doses.


----------

